

IBM Throws Out Microsoft Office  - dimas
http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/IBM-Throws-Out-Microsoft-Office

======
makecheck
The problem was never the application, but the file format.

The trick is to make sure everyone uses ODF, at which point I don't really
care how they edit it (much like I don't care what text editor people use to
change basic text files). If someone prefers Microsoft Office, they should
still be able to use it.

